# Is a 4 door Short Box Good For Plowing



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a 2000 F-250 V-10 I bought cheap, I am debating weather I should mount a plow on this or sell it for a profit and buy something more practical Regular cab truck or something.

Let me know any feedback would be appreciated from anyone who has any!
Here is a picture of the finished truck


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not the best driveway truck. But you are no longer than a xcab with 8 foot bed. So put a plow on it


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I do driveways with a Crew Cab Short Box GMC and dont have any issues. Just have a to cautious or your surroundings. I say go for it. 

Bruce


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

thats only 2 feet longer than my truck i do all municipal stuff but ive never had a problem


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have the same set up for a truck and like it ALOT better then the extended cab I used before the crew cab. I have no problems doing resi's.
The extra room inside to keep stuff is also a huge plus.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

LIke the other guys already said, put a plow on it. I used to have the same truck except tan and loved it for plowing. It was much more comfortable than the regular cab I have now.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice looking truck by the way!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

My boss uses the same setup just a F350 instead. He seems to like it. Although nothing beats a regular cab long bed for plowing imo. But the extra room of the crew cab is priceless.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

I have an F350 crew cab short box with an 8 foot plow on it! 
The back seat is awesom for storage and on long days you won't feel cooped up!
Just watch the turning radus....and backing up.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

ABES;741954 said:


> My boss uses the same setup just a F350 instead. He seems to like it. Although nothing beats a regular cab long bed for plowing imo. But the extra room of the crew cab is priceless.


How about a regular cab short bed, I seen this before it was a F250 they cut the frame and put a short bed on it.

I'm thinking of doing this.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

That truck you have there sir....

would make an excellent plow truck..good luck with it.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Im thinking on it yet...just test drove a 2004 Dodge 2500 Regular Cab with the 5.7 Hemi in it. 114000 miles on it very clean truck, it's red so it would match my other Dodge trucks.
They are asking $9990.00 for it at a local Dodge dealer...


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

That's the 2004 Dodge I am thinking on...Any opinions?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

daninline;743677 said:


> How about a regular cab short bed, I seen this before it was a F250 they cut the frame and put a short bed on it.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing this.


Only reason I say long bed is for the fact that you have so much more room for blowers salt etc. I dont think I will ever be able to downgrade to a short bed truck just because I love the extra room of the longbed.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

You'll have no problem plowing with a 4 door short box, I don't, even with no balast. My old plow truck, 00 X, is in the background.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Put a plow on it - just a matter of getting used to the length. Someone once posted here not to buy a truck just for plowing since the season is so short. If you like the truck for the rest of the year than why sell it?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

What size plow do I need to be able to cover the track of this beast? I have an 8' Straight blade I was thinking on putting on it... is that going to be enough?
Also does anyone have any issues with these trucks running warm plowing? I was told with the big V-10 motor it will have a hard time staying cool when under load plowing.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a 7.5' Boss straight blade. Worked great on my Excursion, works great on this 250.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I think a 8 foot fisher on my f250 and I think fully angled it's 7.5 feet so I think that's the way to go.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Do either of you have any issues with turns or circle style driveways?


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

On My 350 I have an 8 foot blade.
Yes tight circular drives are an issue but can be done if you go slow.


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

99 f350 reg cab 8ft box V10 blizzard 810 no issues with overheating plowing or otherwise.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

i have a 2001 f250 quad cab with the v10. i have an 8 foot fisher straight blade on it, i can do about 75% of the driveways we have, and our other truck gets the rest. We also use it at the hotel we have, and it works great for long runs. I have never had issues with it overheating.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

BigDave12768;740373 said:


> Not the best driveway truck. But you are no longer than a xcab with 8 foot bed. So put a plow on it


correct, i have both and are fine plowing.

I'd say my f150s are better in small small parking lots and sharp turns, but thats it. Seriously do you want a truck that is ONLY good for plowing? Thats a single cab short bed then like a ford lightning "if they could plow" lol

longer the truck is, better it is for plowing but not turning. Id plow with that truck anyday.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Ramairfreak98ss;746893 said:


> correct, i have both and are fine plowing.
> 
> I'd say my f150s are better in small small parking lots and sharp turns, but thats it. Seriously do you want a truck that is ONLY good for plowing? Thats a single cab short bed then like a ford lightning "if they could plow" lollonger the truck is, better it is for plowing but not turning. Id plow with that truck anyday.


It was a F250 with a 7.3 the frame was cut ( and everything else) and then a short bed was installed, it just looked cool. I wish they made tha truck.

I just got a F250 extended cab short bed no problems plowing and such a great ride.


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

I am plowing with an '02 four door and have had no problems. Takes a little longer to turn around but not that much longer than any other full size truck. Put a plow on it. I am using a Hiniker C-Plow for backdragging works wonderful.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm confused - your asking questions about plow widths and you have more plows listed then most of us. Is your 8' as good as your 8.5'? We should be asking you which width is better.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

exmark1;745092 said:


> Do either of you have any issues with turns or circle style driveways?


I sure as heck do. Ram Quad Cab short bed. All kinds of heck with U shaped and circular drives once you factor in the big plow up front. If you can sell that truck at a profit, I would do it in short order. Lose the V10 gas chugger and go with something shorter and better on fuel if you don't need the extra set of doors. As always, I am a saying Dodge w Cummins but to each their own.

Also do you have any pics of your Dodge's with the Sport packages? I like the body color bumper/grill much better and am considering having mine painted to match, or just having the "chrome" painted black.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

rjfetz1;748936 said:


> I'm confused - your asking questions about plow widths and you have more plows listed then most of us. Is your 8' as good as your 8.5'? We should be asking you which width is better.


I am running V-plows on ext cab or reg cab trucks...my only straight blade is on a reg cab 8 foot bed!
Therefore I have NO experience with a straight blade on a 4 door short box
I thought that was clear in the explaination or what I was looking to do


----------

